# RIP Tarzan, King of the Bunny Jungle



## edcol (Aug 16, 2010)

Our faithful bunny, Tarzan died on Saturday morning. He was 10 1/2 years old and a wonderful, loving silly creature. Mutually selected by our 10 year old son, (at the time) he came to live with us in 1999. Many years of wonderful bunny love ensued, and when our son moved out, he became even closer to my wife and me. In May of this year he was diagnosed with a large sarcoma in his left shoulder, and after three months of fighting, he gave up the battle this weekend. He slipped peacefully away, and is buried in our garden. We miss this wonderful, sweet, lovey bunny, and know he is frolicking in some grassy meadow somewhere. We love you binky.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 16, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss, it leaves a big hole in the heart. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------

